
Clear and Creepy Danger of Machine Learning: Hacking Passwords - vuln
https://towardsdatascience.com/clear-and-creepy-danger-of-machine-learning-hacking-passwords-a01a7d6076d5?gi=7980f60cb137
======
kadoban
Advanced and automated shoulder surfing, essentially (except by sound, not
vision). A nice presentation of the ML, I think (not my area but seemed
readable and fun), but not a new problem.

If you haven't moved away from manually typing passwords, especially as the
only required factor, please do!

Password managers, automatic password generation and second-factor schemes are
all quite easy to use these days. My personal favorites are bitwarden and
yubikey, but I know there's several good options out there.

